# nishtar medical college



## meerab ahsan (Sep 20, 2010)

hi guys, does anyone of you have any information about nishtar medical college?i will soon be getting admission in to this college.do you people have any info about its faculty,hostel, mess, and extra curricular.
i will be thankful to you people for your cooperation.
#happy

*Read the forum rules, thanks. - Moderators.*


----------



## miss-areeba (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope by now you would be in nistar  

Well Nishtar's pakistan's top fourth medical college in the governmental sector


----------



## saba zaina (Jul 20, 2011)

well miss areba are you a medical student


----------



## saba zaina (Jul 20, 2011)

m jst confusing..nobody is guiding me#baffled


----------



## saba zaina (Jul 20, 2011)

hello guys..is anyone of u from nishtar medicl college..if it is then plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz tell me..


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

To get answers, you should go on the correct forum. For you that would be Pakistani Medical Schools under the International Medical School category. I would help you with NUST but I don't know about the school, there are PLENTY of threads on NUST with loads of information on the correct threads.
Your thread seems to be in the wrong place.


----------

